# as the man said...I'm baaaaack



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

after 15 years away I am back in da bees. I have little or no idea what I'm doing as soooo much has changed, but I hate the thought of the bees disappearing as I'm sure many of you do. I started off buying a pretty strong colony from and established beekeeper and also some extra parts including some wet supers/hive bodies. I placed the extras in my back yard and after inspection today, they weren't getting robbed, but had a colony move in, queen and all. When I left the "biz" AHB was all the concern. Poo happens, I'll requeen every couple of years to be safe. Anyway, this is me, by way of introduction..I ride my scooter, I work a lot, and I think bees are great. There are a lot more pest/diseases than when I stopped, so I have much to learn. Much Much Much to learn. 
I ask a lot of questions, I'm dumber than a box of rocks. Long and short of it is, nature had managed to keep the bees going despite our best efforts....


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Spend some time in here and the "box of rocks" thing will take care of itself. Good luck!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

AHB is not a concern at this time in Illinois.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

nomad don't be so hard on yourself..


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

Thanks all, a lot to learn and catch up on. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Illinois State University has a Beekeeping Club now with Dr. Carl Wenning as the advisor. Open to the public as well as students. You aren't too far from Bloomington/Normal.


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

Familiar with BloNo, but not sure how I would contact this club?? Do you have a phone or suggestion?


----------

